# Travel insurance on work visa



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi
I'm living in nz on a 30 month work visa and am going on a week holiday to Tonga next week. Lots of nz travel insurance policies require you to be a citizen or pr of nz to qualify for cover. 

Just wondered if anyone knows of a good insurer (other than southern cross) that you can use if not a pr, or should I just get cover from a company in the UK?
Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> I'm living in nz on a 30 month work visa and am going on a week holiday to Tonga next week. Lots of nz travel insurance policies require you to be a citizen or pr of nz to qualify for cover.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knows of a good insurer (other than southern cross) that you can use if not a pr, or should I just get cover from a company in the UK?
> Thanks


Have you had a look at this one ?

Online Travel Insurance and Travel Insurance Quotes | Good2Go NZ

Just choose NZ Non Resident Cover


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for that, but that one is only for travel within NZ alas. Seems like southern cross are my only option really. Just don't like their policy that much! Oh well, better than nothing


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You sure. Can't you choose area D for Tonga ?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep the wording of the non resident policy says it is inky for travel within nz


----------

